
SoftBank warns of historic loss due to big Vision Fund hit - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/83e2213d-d28d-4305-913d-a17518a61589
======
1cvmask
Coronavirus accelerated the negative influence of bad investments:

[https://www.profgalloway.com/oyomfg](https://www.profgalloway.com/oyomfg)

[https://www.profgalloway.com/unicorn-
feces](https://www.profgalloway.com/unicorn-feces)

[https://www.profgalloway.com/when-reality-becomes-
fiction](https://www.profgalloway.com/when-reality-becomes-fiction)

